# Spring?



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Some really pissed off chickies....not that I blame them, I am a bit cranky too. We are under a winter storm watch, in MAY!!!!! Up to 6 inches tonight. Supposed to melt off tomorrow. So depressing.....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow where are you?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am in Alaska. It's not normal for here this time of year either.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you get warm summers? Like 80+ degrees? I live in mass and it isn't uncommon to snow in April but I think I would cry if it snowed in May! It has been a cold spring though. We had a frost a couple if nights last week. Thankfully we have had nice weather the last 2 days!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Not usually 80's, but 60's and 70's. last 2 summers have been awful, wet and cold, hoping for a better one this year.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Some really pissed off chickies....not that I blame them, I am a bit cranky too. We are under a winter storm watch, in MAY!!!!! Up to 6 inches tonight. Supposed to melt off tomorrow. So depressing.....


Wow!! I know how ya feel! I lived in Idaho for a couple years and one time it was in the middle of summer and we got 6 inches of snow!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Over 5 inches and still coming down. Breaking all kinds if records this year. The longest snow season, 232 days....I need to move.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey!! South Carolina never gets snow but we have burtel summers.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's crazy! I hate the cold! I live in New Hampshire and I think our winters are bad enough. I would move for sure!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely and sunny here in wales the last couple of days, no doubt it wont last long.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it stopped snowing. The sun is out. The nights are still dipping below freezing. Even with a heater running in my greenhouse last night, it still dipped to 27. I hope my plants make it. They look good right now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed,we get lots of wet windy and snow conditions here in Scotland,it's a pain in the ass,but the greenery certainly looks good


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're getting rain still, but it's on short burst. Just enough to ruin play ground equipment.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to rub salt in the wound.....but we were warm and lovely this weekend. Thunderstorms were predicted every day, but never came. Instead I got my flowers planted, the flower bed weeded, the new baby comfrey planted, some babies re-potted. Hubbie did mowing and we started cleaning up the pine needles from the patio so we can have dinner outside again. It was a lovely weekend.

I'm working on the garden fence so the hot wire can go up this weekend and the main season planting can begin!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally warming up. Most all of the snow is gone. The forecast looks good all week. Took the babies out for some fresh air today. Back in the garage for bed. It's still on the 30's at night. Baby steps thus year....


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We got to 80 today but the fires in Mexico are leaving a haze in the air and giving me a headache.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It was 87 here in Mass. I must say being at the beginning of my ninth month of pregnancy I would happily take the snow! Thunderstorms are coming in and thankfully dropping the temp!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Hitting the mid 50's during the day, it feels like 70! Time to get some seeds in the dirt


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> It was 87 here in Mass. I must say being at the beginning of my ninth month of pregnancy I would happily take the snow! Thunderstorms are coming in and thankfully dropping the temp!


My son was born in June. My wife said "No more summer babies!".


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm over it! Our first two where fall/winter babies. This high temp and high humidity thing is brutal!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes it is! I had to go out and by a large wading pool for her to lounge in during the last 2 months.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

You got to keep us pregnant ladies happy! Both of my kids where born at the end of August. I think I took more showers at that time just to cool off then I have in my whole life!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

She did too. She just likes showers and I think it was as good excuse as any.


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

chengdu said:


> Fingers crossed,we get lots of wet windy and snow conditions here in Scotland,it's a pain in the ass,but the greenery certainly looks good


Scotland looks beautiful any time of year!!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Aww thank you yes your right,it's just lovely here, my wee hens were out sampling the grounds today,very cute indeed


----------

